# Hunting in Africa - Share your experience



## Wynandv (Jun 1, 2015)

If you have ever hunted in South Africa (or any other African country) share with us your experience/s - with photos ofcourse :wink:

Here are some of the animals I've hunted:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been 3 times. Twice to the north of the Limpopo, and once to the NW Province. I have on the wall a Kudu, Waterbuck, Gemsbok, Impala, Blesbok, and 2 Warthog. Within a few months I'll be adding Black Wildebeest, Zebra, and a Springbok to the wall. 

In my opinion, it's a hunt that anyone should work toward. My first trip was in '09 at the age of 61. I'd dreamed about it since I was in my early teens. Not sure I can ever get enough of it. 

I would like to say to those that have it in the back of their mind -- it's easier than you may think and probably not as expensive as you may believe. Discounting air fare, you can go to S. Africa and hunt multiple species for what you would pay for a similarly outfitted western US hunt for one specie. And, you'll find much better accommodations. Seven days is not nearly enough, and 15 days is not too much. However, your taxidermy bill may be just a bit higher. 

As far as I know, there's not guaranteed kill, but you will kill all you want unless you're very picky. First-timer should not be picky. Save that for a later trip. 

Give it a thought.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

In 2011 I went to Namibia ....... Shot with my Missions an African Wildcat , 2 Gemsbok(Oryx), Blackwildebeest , Warthog and Kudu . Trip of a lifetime ....though I am trying to get back . As bbjavelina says you will never go away empty handed .....Africa will always offer you something ....wether you take what She has to offer is up to you .
Glen


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

In 2011 I went to Namibia ....... Shot with my Missions an African Wildcat , 2 Gemsbok(Oryx), Blackwildebeest , Warthog and Kudu . Trip of a lifetime ....though I am trying to get back . As bbjavelina says you will never go away empty handed .....Africa will always offer you something ....wether you take what She has to offer is up to you .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1730468&page=2&p=1064259929#post1064259929 Sorry can't pictures my pictures are in this thread.
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I believe that Glen is exactly right. Surely, no one from the States goes to Africa without a list. Everyone has in mind their desired trophies. I think that's good. Goals, and all. But, don't pass up something that is really pretty, or unique (and there are a lot) on your first trip. Or, maybe your second. 

After my third trip (and maybe last) I'm kicking myself to not taking shots at Porcupines (huge) and other smaller game. Passed on a beautiful Jackal because there might have been a Springbok nearby that I hadn't seen. A Steenbok at 5 yards 'cause I didn't want to disturb the area. The list goes on. 

One thing that I never thought about until after the second trip. Each trip gets a bit tougher to plan. At first, you go to a game rich area and kill a truck load of critters. The next trip gets a little harder to plan if you want to shoot different things. Each successive trip requires you to go to different areas if you want certain species. My BIL and I made the first two trips together. On the third trip his son went with us for his first trip. It wasn't easy to come up with a place that had the big ones for a first timer, as well as what my BIL had not taken before. Oh, the miseries of hunting in S. Africa!

Too many lurkers and not enough posters on this thread. Speak up -- ask questions -- even if it's 10 years before you think you can go. 

You'll never be the same.


----------



## Wynandv (Jun 1, 2015)

bbjavelina......... we would love to see some pictures of the animals you took


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Wynandv said:


> bbjavelina......... we would love to see some pictures of the animals you took


I have some problems in that area. 

Shot the Kudu and the Waterbuck the same day. Had a dead camera battery. The day I shot the Zebra the memory card in the camera flaked out. Recovered the Black Wildebeest after dark in a dust storm and you really can't see anything in the pics. The Springbok was recovered after we'd left for the airport. 

I got good pics of the Warthogs, the Impala, and Blesbok, but I've never been willing to set up some account somewhere just to post pics on AT.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Dec 18, 2014)

bbjavelina said:


> I have some problems in that area.
> 
> Shot the Kudu and the Waterbuck the same day. Had a dead camera battery. The day I shot the Zebra the memory card in the camera flaked out. Recovered the Black Wildebeest after dark in a dust storm and you really can't see anything in the pics. The Springbok was recovered after we'd left for the airport.
> 
> I got good pics of the Warthogs, the Impala, and Blesbok, but I've never been willing to set up some account somewhere just to post pics on AT.


You can use www.picpaste.com to upload them and put the link it gives you in the thread.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

tuckerjt07 said:


> You can use www.picpaste.com to upload them and put the link it gives you in the thread.


I'll file that away and may try it. Meanwhile the new owner of AT says he's looking for a better way of doings pics. Best I remember, he hoped to have something going by Monday. Or, maybe just a plan. 

Give me a little time. I may get into this 21st century yet.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd like to take a few moments to explain just how badly things can go wrong. 

As for trophy prep, our first two trips were flawless. Nary a bobble. Once the critter's on the ground you tell your PH/Outfitter how you want it prepared. Skull mount, shoulder mount, left, right, straight, full body, whatever. They'll skin it accordingly. 

Our most recent trip (our third) has been a nightmare. The hunting was good with lots of good quality animals. I hunted with a young man that was PH trainee. I enjoyed him immensely. He and I fit together really well. At least that's my opinion, but his may differ. 

The outfitter and I did not mesh very well, but we got thru it and I shot the critters I was hoping for. At the end of the hunt we all filled out the paper work as to what we wanted done with our trophies. We requested dip pack and ship. That didn't happen. We won't know for sure until next week what we've really got, but it seems that our hides were tanned over there. Local taxidermist says that may be a big problem. Some critters that were to be shoulder mounts are now rugs. Multiple screw-ups along the way. 

This, our third trip, was booked thru a nationally known outfit. Not one bit of it was as presented. In short, it was an abomination. I'll not go into details in public. I will respond to PM's or emails. 

Know before you go!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Just to follow up on post #10 ---

I'm going to be all right on my trophies. Things are in good shape there. 

MY BIL and nephew were not quite as lucky. The BIL will now have 2 Zebra rugs rather than the rug and pedestal mount he had wanted. We have to lay that off to the outfitter as he was responsible for the skinning. He was able to talk the outfitter into letting him take a young stallion that was still fuzzy and still had the very sharp, distinct markings that he wanted for a rug. That hide came out absolutely beautiful. Both of his rugs and the nephews Zebra rug will have to be re-backed to make them right. An extra $300 per rug, but that's still in line with what it would have cost to have them done here and done right the first time. 

The local taxidermist (who is considered to be one of the top 10 in the nation for African and foreign game) was surprised at the quality of the tanning. 

For whatever reason, they only tanned the full skins and back skins, but not the capes. I'm glad for that. 

The only real problem (other than the extra 5 month wait) was that they absolutely botched every single tail. I'm talking mangled and ruined. On most of the critters -- no big deal --, but we had wanted to make "swatters" out of the Black Wildebeest, Zebras, and Gemsbok tails. Not going to happen now. 

The up-side is that now we have a reason to go back. I guess there's always a reason to be thankful. 

Thanks for letting me vent, and best of luck to each of you. And, for those of you that view and not post --- get off the fence! Go get it done. It is doable for a working man. May take a few years of saving and getting the kids out of the house, but it's worth it in every way. You'll not meet finer folks or have a better hunt. I wish I was there this very month, even if I weren't hunting, wait, that's just plain silly.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry about your recent issues. I've been looking into getting off the fence but want to avoid the experiences you relate above. If you have some recommendations of who to work with and who to steer clear of, I'd be appreciative of the PM from you. Thanks, I'm Jeff


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

brdymakr said:


> Sorry about your recent issues. I've been looking into getting off the fence but want to avoid the experiences you relate above. If you have some recommendations of who to work with and who to steer clear of, I'd be appreciative of the PM from you. Thanks, I'm Jeff


PM sent.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I lived there for 3 years and was fortunate to be able to hunt quite often.
View attachment 2529001












View attachment 2529001


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

hillr3 said:


> I lived there for 3 years and was fortunate to be able to hunt quite often.
> View attachment 2529001
> View attachment 2529017
> View attachment 2529025
> View attachment 2529001


Thanks for the photos. Was that in the Limpopo?


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just posted my experience a month or so ago.. *The thread is below for pictures!*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2576162


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was able to hunt in Limpopo, Mapumalanga, North West, and the Eastern Cape


----------

